# Postcode Lottery (IUI) - Questionnaire (4 questions)



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi all,

just a few questions for you all to complete to help us all clearly see the differences between treatment offered by the various primary care trusts:

*1.* Name of Primary Care Trust*:*
*2.* Maximum number (and type i.e. IUI / IVF / ICSI / PGD / FET / DE / DS) of NHS funded treatment cycles offered*:*
*3. *Restrictions (i.e. BMI / Age / years of residence in area / no of previous failed cycles)*:*
*4.* Additional notes (i.e. separate clinic restrictions)*:*


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

1. Name of Primary Care Trust: Lanarkshire (Scotland)
2. Maximum number (and type i.e. IUI / IVF / ICSI / PGD / FET / DE / DS) of NHS funded treatment cycles offered: IUI - 6 attempts, IVF - 2 (I think)
3. Restrictions (i.e. BMI / Age / years of residence in area / no of previous failed cycles): BMI under 30, aged under 38 when put on the list
4. Additional notes (i.e. separate clinic restrictions):  Must have been together as couple for three years minimum for both and TTC for two years for IVF

HTH

Suzie x


----------

